# Squirting kids?



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

It seems like I'm constantly spraying the kids for jumping up on me. Should I avoid spraying while I'm walking into their pen with their bottles? The seem to be getting a little better, but still takes an awful lot of spraying to deter them from jumping up. They are one month old now. Doing very good. 

How long do you wait to take them hunting? I've got a spring bear tag. Wondering about tagging them along?


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Your kids are jumping on you because they like you. they normally grow out of it when they get about a year old. you will not win this on with a squirt gun.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I have to disagree. I think you need to stay with it. You can also bump them down with your knee and tell them "down." Keep working with the squirt gun as well, making sure to give them the "down" command. It'll eventually sink in to them that they need to stay down.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

joecool911 said:


> How long do you wait to take them hunting? I've got a spring bear tag. Wondering about tagging them along?


In Jurrasic Park they hunted dinosaurs with a very young goat.... whoops, wrong audience ;-)


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Maybe part of the problem is that they see each other as competitors for the bottles, get greedy, and ignore the squirts. It might work better to bring them out and tie them up away from each other while you feed them. But I agree that you should keep squirting them. 

Re taking them on the hunt... at this age they may be too small to go very far, and you may spend more time taking care of them than hunting. If you plan any scouting trips before the hunt, that's a great time to take them out. I would be careful shooting a gun near them, for the sake of their ears.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

This is a problem I deal with every year with 50+ babies. For the first week or two or three  there is just not much you can do other then to lightly knee them away from you. What I found works best is to wait till they are dis budded. After about a week of of healing, ill start to tap them on their "nubs". Dont do anything more then that, its not needed. Just hard enough to get their attention. Goats are very smart and after 3 or 4 days, they will stop... for the most part. And for the spoiled rotten ones... you have to pick them up and carry em around till they are a year old


----------

